# Bluetooth Keeps Disconnecting



## Bwb1179 (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi all!

First post here is unfortunately asking for help!

Have a 2013 1.4 LT and the bluetooth keeps disconnecting when I switch songs and going back to FM and I have to wait 10-15 seconds until the bluetooth reconnects itself.

Anyone else having the issue or know a fix?

Thanks!!!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Have you unpaired the device and restarted both the device and the car (do the car restart with the driver door open)?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

What make/model device?


----------



## Bwb1179 (Sep 2, 2017)

obermd said:


> Have you unpaired the device and restarted both the device and the car (do the car restart with the driver door open)?


I have done this yes, fixes it for a very short period of time. The day after or the next time I drive the car it seems to have the issue again.


----------



## Bwb1179 (Sep 2, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> What make/model device?


The phone I have is the LG V20.


----------



## cruzetuner (Nov 3, 2017)

I somewhat have the same problem but it’s the USB plug-in it won’t connect to my phone anymore but the Bluetooth stays connected


----------

